# compatibility check 890gx, rtl8111e, alc892, gtx 460, atheros 5416 (planning system)



## tback (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, I decided to get a new freebsd desktop machine. I'll use the system for development (many virtual machines), video encoding and occasionally watching (hd-)movies. I tried my best to research freebsd-hardware compatibility on my own, but it'd be great if you could counter check my findings.

My first impulse was to get a core i7 2600. I learned that I should stay away from sandy bridge and the p67/h67 chipsets for now because of the issue Intel has with it's SATA controller. I couldn't find any information on wether freebsd supports it either.[1]

These are my results after hours of planning:

Mainboard
M4A89GTD Pro. Chipset 890 GX 
_seems to be working_[2]
nic: realtek 8111E _supported_[2, 3]
soundcard: realtek ALC 892 _supported_[4]
onboard graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4290  _didn't find to much, but didn't search much either as I won't use it_

CPU
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T _haven't heard of issues_
RAM
2 x 4GB DDR3-1333 Samsung _haven't heard of issues_
Graphics
Gainward GTX 460 _supported_ [5]
Storage
1x Intel X25M 80GB _TRIM should be supported_[6]
2x WD Caviar Green 2TB _haven't heard of issues_
WLAN
TP Link TL-WN851N
Chipset Atheros 5416[7] _discussed here in 2009, is it working now?_[
[/list]

Thanks for your time.

[1] http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.current/browse_thread/thread/8103b34f0aa9cd08
[2] http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-April/056243.html
[3] http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html
[4] http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20574
[5] http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd-x64-260.19.36-driver.html
[6] http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/relnotes-detailed.html#DISKS
[7] http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102215
[8] http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1226


----------

